# Killeen, TX Sr. Male B/t



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

I wish, I wish, I wish. I have a soft spot for Sr.s would love to be able to add this guy to my household. Please help.










http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?sear...6&LOCATION=KLEN 
Pet Harbor link

Susan
Grace, GSD


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

He doesn't look like a senior - how old is he?

___________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

me, too hes beautiful.


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

Anja1Blue said:


> He doesn't look like a senior - how old is he?
> 
> ___________________________________
> Website says he's 7. Still haven't got answer at shelter.
> ...


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He does not have a touch of grey in the muzzle, he is not a senior.
It is the blurry photo.


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think the shelter aged him properly. The said they were going by his teeth?? Anyway his is still there. I have e-mailed Austin GSD rescue and have volunteered to transport if they can take him. Will keep you posted.

Susan

Grace GSD


----------

